

HN: A colorless explosive liquid that is volatile, poisonous, and foul-smelling - gbog
http://www.memidex.com/hn+chemistry

======
jgamman
I thought you were asking for one... :-)

~~~
stagas
I thought he created one

------
Torvaun
That's HN3.

